# Renting a Pickup Truck



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

We thought about saving a lot of money and time by buying some slightly used furnishings. Can my husband rent a truck, or if not, a driver with a truck? I've seen ads for moving services but since we'd be picking up from more than one place I didnt know if there was another service I should be looking for?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Pakistani guys at the side of the road in they white trucks with the cages on the back can be hired. Any vehicle with a green number plate.

Either pay by the job or the hour but remember to haggle as they'll ask for quite a high fee first. Also the ones by Lulu's, backside MOE seem to have a higher starting rate rather the ones in Satwa.

Though I use the same guy all the time now, it's easier and he's switched on enough not to stack chairs on top of sheets of glass. If you PM me I can give you his number.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks for the idea and also the tip about the green plates I didn't know.
I am thinking of doing the same ...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

i've seen many in Al Barsha behind Lulu's


----------

